# flowering vine?



## TexasGunOwner (Nov 26, 2010)

Any idea what this is?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Believe that is a passionflower vine.


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.....passionflower........


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Maypop, passion flower, passiflora. 

I'm jealous, I've tried to get them to grow for years. I can never get the seeds to sprout.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

it may be the type with edible fruit


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm jealous too...it won't grow here.

Beautiful!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

oooh passion flower!! It grows everywhere wild around here except near my house. 
I tincture it all the time. Good stuff.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

passion flower. I hate them. they grow like crazy everywhere here.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yep, I mow them in the pasture all the time, but they are beautifull.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes definitely passionflower. Now what do I win? ;-)


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

HISSSSS....BOOOOOO


passionflower has become my nemesis..I have poured more money and poisons into my ground to get rid of these things then I even want to think about.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kmac15 said:


> HISSSSS....BOOOOOO
> 
> 
> passionflower has become my nemesis..I have poured more money and poisons into my ground to get rid of these things then I even want to think about.


And here I've been buying it. Maybe I should come to your house and pick it instead. 
Or better yet, I should just buy it from you instead. LOL


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

If I knew the best way to get it to you, I would let you have it.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

Love passion flowers. We have tons of them around here. I've dug a few young ones up to have them grow somewhere else on purpose and it worked out well.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Passionflower is also a sleeping aid. A tea made from the plant can help those restless nights. 
Everything in moderation - INCLUDING moderation.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

...I have poured more money and poisons into my ground to get rid of these things...."



Controlled propagation can yield a good medicinal. 

http://www.botanical-online.com/medicinalspassifloraangles.htm


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We have them all over the place here. I like them as long as they aren't growing in my garden!


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

100% passion flower.

I recently found out that it can be propagated by cuttings ... So I am going to try planting a bed of it layer this summer.


----------

